# Welche Aufgabe habe ich bei VDE 0701-0702



## Xplosion (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite seit kurzer Zeit in einer größeren Firma und bin verantwortlich für die Wartung/Instanthaltung der Maschinen und führe Messungen an Kabeln durch.

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass ich auch für die Sicherheit in der Firma zuständig bin.Beim Durchschauen der Ordner bin ich auf einen VDE-Prüfungsordner gestoßen.Dort haben meine Vorgänger Prüfprotokolle erstellt mit einem Fluke 6500.

Meine Frage ist jetzt grundsätzlich mal, was und wie oft ich Prüfungen an Maschinen und elektronischen Geräten durchzuführen habe.

Hab mich bis jetzt in den ortsveränderlichen Geräten eingelesen.So wie es aussieht, muss ich einmal im Jahr alle Geräte überprüfen und ein Protokoll erstellen.

Wie sieht es bei ortsfesten Betriebsmitteln aus und wie realistisch ist es bei Schaltschränken Prüfungen durchzuführen?

Konnte von meinen Vorgängern nur Tests über ortsveränderlicher Betriebsmittel finden.


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2011)

mal eine frage, was hast du denn gelernt bzw. welche qualifikation hast du denn...deine fragen lassen darauf deuten das du eher weniger ahnung von dem was du machen sollst hast...ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen...

such mal nach beha messfibel...da steht alles drin...oder suchfunktion hier im forum....


----------



## Buschmann (13 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Wir prüfen wie folgt:

- ortsveränderliche Geräte im allgemeinen jährlich, je nach Gefährdungsbeurteilung auch kürzer oder länger (max. 2 Jahre)

- ortsfeste Anlagen: bei Inbetriebnahme

- Steckdosen / Kraftsteckdosenkombis: 1x pro Jahr


----------



## Xplosion (13 Januar 2011)

Ich habe Elektroinstallateur gelernt und hab diesen Beruf 10 Jahre ausgeübt.

Jetzt hatte ich das Glück einen weit besseren Job zu bekommen.

Meine alten Aufgaben waren:

Elektroinstallationen von Häusern
Photovoltaikanlagenbau
Ab und zu ein bisschen in der Industrie (kleine Reperaturen)


Jetzt darf ich folgendes machen:

im Bereich Messtechnik: Messungen an Kabeln durchführen (Kapazität, Wellenwiderstand, Dehnung und noch viele andere Sachen)

Reparieren von Maschinen für die Kabelherstellung.Ist halt immer wieder mal was kaputt.

Selbst Verbesserungen durchführen...


War für mich zwar alles Neuland, bin aber schon stolz darauf, was ich in dem halben Jahr schon alles geschafft hab.Wußte am Anfang noch nicht mal wie ein Frequenzumrichter überhaupt funktioniert.Inzwischen programmiere ich Umrichter für einfachere Steuerungsaufgaben.

Auch alle möglichen Sensoren waren für mich Anfangs recht unbekannt.Aber inzwischen hab ich mich schon viel eingelesen und verstehe alles.

Inzwischen hab ich alles einigermaßen unter Kontrolle und deswegen widme ich mich jetzt anderen Dingen, wie z.b. Thema Sicherheit.

Wurde leider nur ein viertel Jahr eingelernt, dass hat gerade für Messtechnik und Maschinen gereicht.
Nun bin ich seit einem viertel Jahr alleine und versuche mir alles zu erarbeiten.

Ich möchte einfach meine Chance nutzen, außerdem zeige ich auch Lernbereitschaft und mache gerade meinen Techniker als Fernstudium.


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2011)

...das war ja auch net böse gemeint....schau dir mal die messfibel an...da steht eigentlich alles was man zu prüfungen wissen muss ortsfest/ortsveränderlich/maschinen....prüfristen uvm...


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2011)

Tja, Prüfungen darf formell nur machen:
- Wer entsprechend fachlich qualifiziert ist
- Wer entsprechend Erfahrung beim Prüfen der zu Prüfenden Sachen hat

D.h. da du solche Fragen stellst:
Bist du weder fachlich qualifiziert, geschweige denn hast du Erfahrung damit.

Das wiederum heißt, das du erst mal entsprechende Lehrgänge zu besuchen hast.

Das obige spiegelt die momentane rechtliche Situation, jedoch nicht unbedingt meine Meinung wieder.

Hinweise für Empfehlungen bzw. Prüffristen,
kann man der BGV A3 entnehmen, natürlich kann/darf man mit entsprechender Begründung
auch davon abweichen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Xplosion (13 Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Also diese Messungen kenn ich eigentlich nur noch aus der Schule.In meiner alten Arbeit hatte ich eigentlich nur mit Isolationsmessung zu tun, wenn mal irgendein Gerät den FI ausgelöst hat.

Ich hab mich bereits auch umgeschaut:

http://www.flukeacademy.shuttlepod.org/DE-seminars-vde

Wäre so ein Basisseminar für mich sinnvoll?

Aber mal eine andere Frage:

"D.h. da du solche Fragen stellst:
Bist du weder fachlich qualifiziert, geschweige denn hast du Erfahrung damit."

Was für eine Ausbildung muß man denn machen um qualifiziert zu sein?

Ich traue mich mal zu behaupten, dass ich das Grundwissen in meiner Ausbildung auch gelernt habe. Nur wenn man es nie braucht, vergisst man leider das ganze auch wieder.
Ich denke unqualifiziert bin ich doch deswegen nicht, ich müßte nur mein Wissen wieder für diesen Bereich auffrischen und das wäre mit einem Seminar doch sinnvoll oder? 

Welche Gefahren beim Umgang mit Strom auftreten weiß ich bestimmt sehr gut.Da hab ich schon genug Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Ihr habt es ja auch mal irgendwann gelernt.


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2011)

Xplosion schrieb:


> "D.h. da du solche Fragen stellst:
> Bist du weder fachlich qualifiziert, geschweige denn hast du Erfahrung damit."
> 
> Was für eine Ausbildung muß man denn machen um qualifiziert zu sein?



Das hat primär mal nichts mit dem was wir in Deutschland unter "Ausbildung" verstehen zu tun.

Fachlich qualifiziert bist du:
Wenn du bereits mehrere Prüfungen unter Anleitung eines qualifizierten durchgeführt hast,
und halt irgendwie nachweisen kannst, das du damit in regelmäßigen Abständen zu tun hast.
Je nach Interpretation gehören dazu auch regelmäßige Fortbildungen.
Natürlich musst du dabei auch noch die zugrundeliegenden Normen kennen,
hier also unbedingt die 0701/0702 im Original vorliegen haben.



> Ich traue mich mal zu behaupten, dass ich das Grundwissen in meiner Ausbildung auch gelernt habe. Nur wenn man es nie braucht, vergisst man leider das ganze auch wieder.
> Ich denke unqualifiziert bin ich doch deswegen nicht, ich müßte nur mein Wissen wieder für diesen Bereich auffrischen und das wäre mit einem Seminar doch sinnvoll oder?


Das du ein hervorragender E-Techniker bist, möchte ich auf keinen Fall bezweifeln, aber derjenige der das Prüfprotokoll
irgendwann dann unterschreibt, muss halt Elektrofachkraft auf dem Gebiet sein,
und noch wichtiger, er sollte dieses auch in irgend einer Form nachweisen können.
Die Prüfung ansich dürfte mit einem modernen geführten Messgerät wie dem Fluke 6500 auch von einer E-Technisch unterwiesenen Person durchgeführt werden.

Also kurzum, das Seminar, von Fluke oder auch neutralen Organisationen,
erscheint auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Die Prüfung ansich dürfte mit einem modernen geführten Messgerät wie dem Fluke 6500 auch von einer E-Technisch unterwiesenen Person durchgeführt werden.


 
Ich hatte auch Mal die Ehre, die Prüfung der ortsveränderlichen Geräte durchführen zu dürfen und glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es seit ca. 2003 nach VBG4 nur noch Elektrofachkräfte machen dürfen.


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2011)

@M-Ott
Du hast natürlich recht, formal müsste das eine
"Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten" (hier also prüfen nach 0701/0702) sein.


----------



## Xplosion (13 Januar 2011)

Ich werd das mal im Betrieb abklären.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, mein Vorgänger hat das auch mit dem Meßgerät gemacht und das wars.

Es ist damals sogar die Telefonanlage in unserer Firma kaputt gegangen.
Kann mir jetzt da nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass meine Vorgänger da viel besser waren.

Wenn ich jetzt natürlich zu meinen Chef gehe und erzähl, dass ich ein Seminar brauche, fragt er sich wahrscheinlich auch wieso, denn der Vorgänger hat es ja auch einfach so gemacht.

Also das Basis-Seminar würde für mich ausreichen oder?


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

für was du in der Firma verantwortlich bist hängt davon ab, was dir dein Chef rechtsgültig delegiert hat.

Was steht denn im Arbeitsvertrag?
Was steht in der Stellenbeschreibung?

Bist du bestellt als VEFK?

Grundsätzlich ist für alles der Chef verantwortlich, wenn nix anderes geregelt ist


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

die Seminare sehen gut aus


MfG


----------



## Xplosion (13 Januar 2011)

Ausschnitt aus Arbeitsvertrag:

$2 Tätigkeit und Aufgabengebiet:

Der Arbeitnehmer wird als Mitarbeiter in der Elektro-/Meßtechnik eingestellt.

Der Arbeitgeber behält sich vor, den Arbeitnehmer im Rahmen des Unternehmens ggf. auch an einem anderen Ort eine andere und/oder zusätzliche, der Vorbildung und den Fähigkeiten entsprechende zumutbare Tätigkeit zu übertragen und das Unterstellungsverhältnis zu verändern.Der Arbeitnehmer ist verpflichtet, auch andere und/oder zusätzliche zumutbare, seinen Fähigkeiten entsprechende Arbeiten nach näherer Weisung der Geschäftsleitung gegebenenfalls auch an einem anderen Ort und in Verbindung mit einer Abänderung des Unterstellungsverhältnisses zu verrichten.Es besteht Einigkeit, dass die Übertragung anderer und /oder zusätzlicher Aufgaben auch unter Einbeziehung einer Veränderung des Ortes, der Arbeitsleistung und des Unterstellungsverhältnisses bei gleich bleibenden Bezügen keiner Änderungskündigung bedarf.


Das wars eigentlich bezüglich Tätigkeiten....

Stellenausschreibung gab es offiziell nicht.

Der Vertrag ist meines Wissens nach ein "Standard-Vertrag"


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

sollte meiner Meinung nach für dich keine besondere Verantwortung entstehen.

Was du aber beachten musst ist die so genannte "Experten Haftung" also wenn du (nachweislich) etwas siehst, was gegen eine dir eigentlich bekannte Vorschrift, wiederspricht, dann musst du das abstellen und falls nicht möglich deinem Vorgesetzten nachweislich (also schriftlich mit Bestätigung) mitteilen.


----------



## Xplosion (14 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht rede ich doch mal mit meinem Chef,

es geht ja nicht darum, dass ich aus dem Schneider bin, sondern eigentlich um die Sicherheit aller Personen.Sollte auch im Interesse meines Chefs sein.

Ich biete ihn einfach an, dass ich entweder, wie meine Vorgänger die Messungen mit dem Fluke 6500 durchführe, ohne 100%ig sicher zu wissen, ob ich alles richtig mache, oder eine kleine Schulung zu machen, damit ich mit Verstand und Logik an die Sache rangehen kann.

Bei uns ist aber auch so vieles nicht 100%ig.Da werden Sicherheitseinrichtungen überbrückt oder sind z.b. gar nicht vorhanden.

Das ist dann z.b. auch was du gemeint hast @winnman oder?


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

Xplosion schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht darum, dass ich aus dem Schneider bin


 
Hallo Xplosion,

darum sollte es aber auch gehen!! Du hast doch bestimmt Familie.:s20: :wink: 

Das was Du da mit den Zuständen in Eurem Betrieb schilderst, hört
sich ja nicht gerade berauschend an. Das ist leider in viel zu vielen
Betrieben so.
Denk auch an Dich selbst, nur dann kannst Du wirkungsvoll anderen helfen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (16 Januar 2011)

... diese Schulungen gibts auch von der BG, und die kosten Deinen Ceff nicht mal wirklich was...

Thomas


----------



## Pockebrd (16 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Was du aber beachten musst ist die so genannte "Experten Haftung" also wenn du (nachweislich) etwas siehst, was gegen eine dir eigentlich bekannte Vorschrift, wiederspricht, dann musst du das abstellen und falls nicht möglich deinem Vorgesetzten nachweislich (also schriftlich mit Bestätigung) mitteilen.


 
Schriftlich, ist es hier mit einer Email getan ?
Denn jedesmal eine Unterschrift von Chef zu holen ist ein steiniger Weg.



Markus


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Januar 2011)

@XPlosion:
Wenn man bei dir so zwischen den Zeilen mitliest dann sieht es für mich ein bißchen so aus als wenn dein Chef der Meinung ist, dass (mal bildlich gesprochen) wenn bei einem elektrischen Gerät von der Anschlußleitung die Isolierung im großen und ganzen noch vorhanden ist es keine Probleme gibt.
Leider gibt es derartige Betriebe noch immer wie Sand am Meer (das sollte jetzt auf gar keinen Fall als Vorwurf an dich zu verstehen gewesen sein).
Vielleicht solltest du das Thema erstmal grundsätzlich mit deinem Chef abklären - manchmal sind sich die Leute auch einfach nicht über alles im Klaren.

Was die Messungen selbst angeht so ist hierzu eigentlich alles Wesentliche schon gesagt worden.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## reliability (17 Januar 2011)

Die IVSS hat eine
Leitlinie zur Beurteilung der Befähigung von Elektrofachkräften
herausgegeben.

Darin werden Begrifflichkeiten wie Elektrofachkraft, Arbeitsverantwortlicher und Anlagenverantwortlicher erläutert. Auch der erforderliche Umfang für die Vermittlung der theoretischen und praktischen Kenntnisse für einige elektotechnischen Tätigkeitsgebiete werden aufgeführt. 

@XPlosion:
Das Kapitel zu den Betrieblichen Organisationsfestlegungen kann dir sicherlich bei einem Gespräch mit deinem Vorgesetzten helfen...

Gruß


----------

